# Cycled?



## Lynds101 (Jul 22, 2020)

Almost 5 weeks in and I’ve been getting this result for a week now. Should I be expecting the nitrate to be reducing daily now? It seems stuck at 160. I’m adding 1ppm ammonia every day. 

It feels like it’s never going to come down. Does it have to be 40 or less before fish?
Thanks


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynds101 said:


> Almost 5 weeks in and I've been getting this result for a week now. Should I be expecting the nitrate to be reducing daily now? It seems stuck at 160. I'm adding 1ppm ammonia every day.
> 
> It feels like it's never going to come down. Does it have to be 40 or less before fish?
> Thanks


You are ready for fish!

Nitrate wont reduce on it's own, when you are ready to get your fish just do a big water change the day before to get the nitrates right down.
Thats one of the main reasons to do water changes every week once the tank is up and running with fish, is to remove the nitrate build up as it doesn't go away on it's own.


----------



## Lynds101 (Jul 22, 2020)

magpie said:


> You are ready for fish!
> 
> Nitrate wont reduce on it's own, when you are ready to get your fish just do a big water change the day before to get the nitrates right down.
> Thats one of the main reasons to do water changes every week once the tank is up and running with fish, is to remove the nitrate build up as it doesn't go away on it's own.


Ah brilliant thank you, I was thinking something wasn't quite right!


----------

